# pfs shooting



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I just finished up my first real pfs, and after smashing up the forks and taking a fork hit ricochet to the head, I figured it out and started shooting. Man, is it fun to shoot with something so small and get such big results! Can anyone give me a solid design for a pfs? I don't really have one... I just sketch out a rough shape on a board and cut it out. So far, though, I'm really excited about the compact but powerful pfs!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

go to the templates section


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 71251


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

wow, that is a nice looking frame! I'll give it a try!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

treefork said:


> images (5).jpg


How 'tall' is it?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

DogBox said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > images (5).jpg
> ...












then theres others-

















enjoy, have fun ! try them all !


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Can't go wrong with the opfs. You can make a pickle fork out of anything As long it's strong enough. That said pawpaw sailor has some great designs.


----------



## aidy (May 15, 2014)

Their is just something special about a pfs love the look of them is their a link to any more pics with measurements.
Aidy


----------

